# Swordfish last night



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Buddy of mine 10 year old son caught this after a 2+ hour fight. 220 or so


----------



## lcruiser (Sep 15, 2010)

WOW, awesome, congrats


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

wow, have any more pictures?


----------



## CaptScoob38 (Jan 30, 2012)

Beautiful fish, where'd yall get him at?


----------



## Auburn (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice fish


----------



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

Very nice!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

awesome fish!!!! congrats!!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice broadbill! Hell of a catch for a 10yr old.


----------

